# PPS number on non-VAT invoice: sole trader who is below the VAT threshold.



## orredred (1 Apr 2014)

Sorry if this thread is similar to the last thread I created, but I want to make sure I'll be doing all my invoices correctly.

I am a sole trader who is below the VAT threshold, (and not registered) and will be providing services to small businesses and sole traders. I'm just wondering do I put my PPS number on my invoices, since I have no VAT number.

 I've read different things online some say that you should, others say there's no need. 

It seems to be pretty confusing.


----------



## fizzy (4 Apr 2014)

All sole traders should be registered with Revenue. Here's how to do that: http://www.revenue.ie/en/business/running/registering-tax.html

Do include your PPS number on all invoices, but label it Tax Registration Number rather than PPS. 

Basically your invoice should include your business particulars: your business name, address and tax reg no.

It will be similar to a VAT invoice, except without the VAT breakdown and it would say Tax Reg No instead of VAT Reg No. Revenue have a basic sample VAT invoice at http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/guide/credit-notes.html#section3

I used to put "VAT not applicable" beside the amount line on my invoices pre VAT, just to make it clear that there was no VAT involved.


----------

